# check out my rubik's cubing app :)



## david420yolo (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey all, im looking for feedback on a 2D rubik's game i have created called Rubik's Swipe (link below), its only for android at the moment so im sorry if you are an iphone user . Things some people have told me is that I should add more layers to the cube for added difficulty, or that I should start from scratch and make it not ****  haha. anyway if you agree with these comments or have comments of your own id love to hear them, also if this is the wrong place for my thread please let me know and/or delete it if a thread for feedback isn't permitted. Have a good one. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.testing.tileswipe

P.S if I were to add a leaderboard (which is highly likely) do people prefer a facebook integrated one or a google integrated one?
Thanks for your time!


----------



## RomFrta33 (Jul 31, 2015)

Really cool idea! You could add more layers for higher difficulty though. FB leaderboard, without hesitation!
EDIT: IOS VERSION PLEEEASE


----------



## Tgrede (Jul 31, 2015)

Just got it, I will definitely be using this more, DEFINITELY ADD MORE LAYERS. I solved it first try in 20 seconds. It wasn't terribly difficult especially if you do collect and solve puzzles as me and a lot of other people on this forum do, but adding more layers for a bigger challenge would be wonderful for sure. 5star rating


----------



## 1w3playZ (Aug 25, 2015)

RomFrta33 said:


> EDIT: IOS VERSION PLEEEASE


This looks interesting. How long do you think it would take for a apple version? GameCenter could be a good way for timing leaderboards. And would the app costs money? I wouldn't mind paying a dollar for something like this.


----------

